# Lost black cat from Rattray Road, long fur and bushy tail - Fluffy



## Eleonora (Sep 8, 2013)

Dear all,
Our beautiful cat Fluffy has gone missing  She was last seen at home, at 6 Rattray Road, on Sunday 1 September and was probably spotted this morning (Sun 7 September) in the back gardens in Dalberg Road - corner with Mervan Road.

Fluffy is all black, with long fur and bushy tail, and yellow eyes. She's medium-sized and is microchipped. We are desperate to have her back....she's never been away for so long. If you see her, could you please contact me on 077732 40226 or at elettronora@gmail.com? If you are able to approach her, please grab her and take her indoors. Let me know and I will come pick her up faster than light....here below are a couple of pics of Fluffy.


http://ow.ly/oFMqR
Fingers crossed and thanks in advance for your help!

Best
Eleonora


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 8, 2013)

Eleonora 
good luck finding your cat. people can send you a private message here so you don't need your phone number or email address up.


----------



## rachelf (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Eleonora,

That's great news you've had a possible sighting!
If you need help looking for Fluffy, let me know.

Good luck and don't give up - keep looking!

Rachel


----------



## Eleonora (Sep 9, 2013)

Rachel,
Thanks so much for this message and for your lovely email yesterday.....I am following your good advice....step by step.  
I will keep you posted!

E


----------



## Eleonora (Sep 11, 2013)

Nearly 10 days and still not trace of our kitty---she must be somewhere though!! Any advice/ support on how to go ahead and look for her further would be incredibly appreciated


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 11, 2013)

You don't say what you've done so far.  Have you rung local vets, Battersea, put posters up etc?


----------



## Eleonora (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Minnie! I have rung our local vet, informed Battersea, put flyers door to door in our street and in the neighbouring streets and put posters up in the wider area. Fluffy was last seen home in Rattray Road on 1 Sep - and possibly she was spotted in Mervan Road, in the back gardens, on Saturday....so that's where I have been putting flyers door to door. and in Dalberg road. Maybe I should ring all the vets in the area?? I am desperate


----------



## Eleonora (Sep 11, 2013)

..at this point she could be anywhere - dead or alive.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 11, 2013)

Eleonora said:


> Hi Minnie! I have rung our local vet, informed Battersea, put flyers door to door in our street and in the neighbouring streets and put posters up in the wider area. Fluffy was last seen home in Rattray Road on 1 Sep - and possibly she was spotted in Mervan Road, in the back gardens, on Saturday....so that's where I have been putting flyers door to door. and in Dalberg road. Maybe I should ring all the vets in the area?? I am desperate



Was going to say, put her on Brixton Blog, but you've already done that.  Twitter?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 14, 2013)

Tweeted thread. Fluffy get yourself home NOW!


----------



## rachelf (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Eleonora,

Any news? really hope you get some good news soon!

rachel x


----------



## Eleonora (Sep 17, 2013)

Dar all,
It's with incredible joy and relief that I write this to let you know that Fluffy is home!!!!!, we found her in a little patch of grass just outside out flat just before the end of last week. We've been celebrating since  we are really happy she's back and thanks so much for all the support. Brixton neighbours have been amazing while we were out there desperately looking for our kitty  

Rachel, hope to keep in touch somehow!!!!
Eleonora


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 17, 2013)

Well done Fluffy, naughty cat.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## rachelf (Sep 18, 2013)

AMAZING NEWS!

I am so happy for you & your family. Really pleased for you. Well done to you and all your neighbours!

Hope Fluffy is well, and I'm sure she's so relieved to have found herself back home! 

xx


----------



## rachelf (Sep 18, 2013)

ahhhh post us some more photos of Fluffy!


----------

